# Question about selling my iPad



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm selling my iPad back to my daughter tomorrow. Do I simply want to sync it to make a complete backup and then click on "Restore" to put it back to the factory defaults? I'm buying a 32 GB (at least) iPad tomorrow, and want to then sync it to my iTunes and allow it to put all of my apps and other content on my new one. Does this sound like the way to do it?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

Sync it one last time, disconnect it from your pc then on the pad go to Settings and in general at the bottom there is a button to reset to factory defaults. At least that's where I believe it is, though it might be in the security tab if there is one.

If you restore it in itunes it'll resync everything automatically I believe.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

JeffM said:


> If you restore it in itunes it'll resync everything automatically I believe.


No, the iTunes "restore" button is poorly labeled. It should be called "wipe device and reinstall OS". When the process is done, the iThing is exactly as it would come out of the box. You will then be prompted to "set up as a new device" or "restore from backup of....". Select the first option, name it and go through the wizard, and you're done. Nothing will sync unless you tell it to, and your settings and personal information will not be put back on.


----------

